# Control Media Source playback



## Ineentho (May 3, 2015)

I would love to have some feature in the media source that could allow me to seek to a specific time. I sometimes use the media source to play longer videos, in which case it can be annoying to having to restart the video from the start after pausing.

I see two ways of implementing this:
1. (Probbly overkill) Provide basic playback control in the context menu of the source
2. Allow you to set the start time of a video in the properties window.

Is this something that is desireable / doable?

Edit: I'm pretty sure this doesn't fit the description of this subforum, but I couldn't find a better one. Would be more appropriate to put this in a general OBS MP forum.


----------



## dodgepong (May 4, 2015)

Video controls are in development, I believe.


----------



## Ineentho (May 5, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Video controls are in development, I believe.


Cool, glad to hear somebody thought about that :) It seems to me like most people used it for short loops so that nobody really needed controls.


----------



## Andy Brine (May 13, 2015)

This is a great question, I was looking for the same thing. If it possible to even pause, play, rewind or fastforward at all? Like Ineentho mentioned when I open a long video, there is now way to seek to a specific location.

One other thought that I had was to share a window from VLC when I can do what I want. Another question with that is though, if it possible to get the audio source from VLC or another application?


----------



## RubenReis (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi, any news on this subject? I just launched 20.1.0 but it only plays and pauses with the active/inactive event.


----------



## Eric G. (Jan 23, 2018)

@dodgepong Are there any updates on this item? Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2018)

Unfortunately no.


----------



## AlexRutiaga (Apr 10, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Unfortunately no.



Any updates now, mate? Seems like a very useful feature and im very interested on it.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 10, 2018)

There are no new updates since a few months ago, no. I should add that when I said they were in development back in 2015, I was clearly mistaken.

If you want to express support for this feature, be sure to do so on our ideas page: https://ideas.obsproject.com


----------



## Osiris (Apr 11, 2018)

It is available for VLC sources, through hotkeys that you can set.


----------



## OBSnewby (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi, I know this is old but im also looking a way to have plaback control on my embeded videos and i noticed VLC sources is not available on OBS 20.0.1
How can this be done?
Thanks


----------



## ColterTV (Apr 21, 2018)

It would be great to have elapsed/remaining time available as well, today we are 'in the dark' while a video plays.

Thank you


----------



## Jim Flannery (Apr 28, 2018)

@Osiris -- where do i set these Hotkeys?


----------



## Jim Flannery (Apr 28, 2018)

nvm - i rtfm


----------



## davkaz (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi guys, the classic phrase of Brazilians writing in English: "sorry for my bad english",

what I do to work with a stopwatch is adding a window capture using Media Player Classic, and I can control the media.

See how it works for the attached video (https://youtu.be/sbo-hGfxCqk).

In VLC you can also put the output as OpenGL and use Game Capture in OBS, use hotkeys or playlists the way you prefer, etc.

All I did was a timer from 0 to 30 minutes and I can use it like this.


----------



## nkiouari (Apr 19, 2020)

Not having VLC player, I used firefox to do that, with the same principle


----------



## davkaz (Apr 22, 2020)

Guys, I did another tutorial and I’m going to go up on YouTube to follow the playback time while it plays on OBS. All this using only VLC Player and Image Mask / Blend (OBS Filter).

It can help some of you:









						Paulo Diego VLC Player
					

Como fazer pra que você consiga enxergar o player de vídeo no OBS, é uma gambiarra mas funciona.




					www.youtube.com
				




(the tutorial is in Portuguese, my native language, but if you want I can subtitle it in en_US)


----------



## Mario Mey (Apr 23, 2020)

You can control video playback by using hotkeys. You can Play/Pause, Stop, Next, Previous, Mute/Unmute for "Video Source", "VLC Video Source" and "Image Slides".


----------



## 4L3x (Apr 24, 2020)

The first post was on 2015, is there any update with regards to this one? when we insert a MEDIA SOURCE, we don't know when it will end because of lack of playback control or navigator. Is there any way to see whether the media source is going to end? thanks


----------



## jensmh (Apr 25, 2020)

Mario Mey said:


> You can control video playback by using hotkeys. You can Play/Pause, Stop, Next, Previous, Mute/Unmute for "Video Source", "VLC Video Source" and "Image Slides".



Having to assign hotkey for every Media Source has it's merits, as it gives me the ability to control many sources, but a preset could help to make the process easier....


----------



## R0gu3_L4mbd4 (May 3, 2020)

I have followed this thread and done several hours of searching the oracle of knowledge (the big G) for a solution to video scrubbing of media sources that are directly added. I understand there are "hot-keys" and an option to stream from VLC player and use its scrubber or hotkeys there.

Trouble: VLC scrubbing, is clunky and requires additional software to be running and managed as do all the other aforementioned options, WMP, browsers, etc.

To bring perspective I also use V-Mix studio, this has video scrubbing built straight in with drag-drop, play/pause, and restart functionality.
To all those out there who say "well just use V-Mix instead", I have and it has its own issues and overall I have found OBS to still be a better solution.





This feature request is 5 years old and I have found no signs that "it is coming".
I remain hopefull!!


----------



## Valentin Kuznetsov (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello! I found a way to manage media from the OBS interface. If interested, I’ll tell you.


----------



## Claudio3112 (Jun 8, 2020)

Penso che tanti stiamo aspettando una soluzione.  Da quello che si vede nella foto sembra che ci sei riuscito ad impostare tramite controllo HTTP di VLC. Come hai fatto ?


----------



## Valentin Kuznetsov (Jun 8, 2020)

Everything is exactly as you expect:)
Not the latest version of VLC, but for me this solution works.
The archive player with a slightly repainted web interface.




			https://93.91.112.245:5001/fbsharing/AT1HHTP2


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 8, 2020)

You can follow the latest in OBS development of this feature here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/2886


----------



## farooqui25 (Jun 18, 2020)

Valentin Kuznetsov said:


> Hello! I found a way to manage media from the OBS interface. If interested, I’ll tell you.
> View attachment 57373


Hello mate, I'll heartily appreciate if you could guide how to add VLC Dock as you did above in OBS Studio please, as it is very hard to know the end time of playback to switch the scene at the right time, thank you & best regards


----------



## fabionega (Jun 18, 2020)

Valentin Kuznetsov said:


> Hello! I found a way to manage media from the OBS interface. If interested, I’ll tell you.
> View attachment 57373


Yes, how do you do it?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 18, 2020)

farooqui25 said:


> Hello mate, I'll heartily appreciate if you could guide how to add VLC Dock as you did above in OBS Studio please, as it is very hard to know the end time of playback to switch the scene at the right time, thank you & best regards


Just an FYI
I don't use VLC, but rather the OBS native media player (no control at all, at the moment). However, I also use Advanced Media Switcher which recently added the ability to change scene when video ends [buggy in release ... so I don't have to know exactly ... though I am now looking for a simple countdown timer (there are numerous out there) so I have a heads up when Switcher will be changing scene for me


----------



## fabionega (Jun 30, 2020)

[CITAÇÃO = "Valentin Kuznetsov, post: 463717, membro: 256977"]
Tudo é exatamente como você espera :)
Não é a versão mais recente do VLC, mas para mim esta solução funciona.
O reprodutor de arquivos com uma interface da Web ligeiramente repintada.


[URL unfurl = "true"] https://93.91.112.245:5001/fbsharing/AT1HHTP2 [/ URL]
[/CITAR]
Como você fez? Você pode explicar por favor?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 28, 2020)

farooqui25 said:


> Hello mate, I'll heartily appreciate if you could guide how to add VLC Dock as you did above in OBS Studio please, as it is very hard to know the end time of playback to switch the scene at the right time, thank you & best regards


A month ago I mentioned using Advanced Scene Switcher 1.6.1  (v1.6.1 fixed a number of the new Media-based module bugs). As I mentioned, the challenge was knowing how soon a video was going to end. So to follow up... that was fixed with Exeldro's well-timed Media Controls 0.2.0 plugin which Adds Media Controls Dock to OBS. As part of that plug-in, you can now see exact time remaining on a media source.  
As such, I have programmed my scene changes to correspond to a pre-recorded video ending, and with the Media Controls plug-in/dock, I can now monitor/ be prepared when that transition will take place.

My only remaining automation is a programmatic (vs hot-key) change of PowerPoint page with a scene change


----------



## Zeus_hn (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey Guys, I just found this plugin that works in mediasource and in live cameras as well. https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/dynamic-delay.1035/


----------



## levoleger (Oct 3, 2021)

Valentin Kuznetsov said:


> Hello! I found a way to manage media from the OBS interface. If interested, I’ll tell you.
> View attachment 57373


can you please tell how you did it?


----------

